# "Caldera"



## Grizz (Sep 11, 2010)

(Cherry Burl, 8" x 5 1/2" aprox.)


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok; I just posted a reply to this on LJs. That's some mighty fine workmanship.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 11, 2010)

my wife is even impressed!  very nice.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Holy crap that is awesome!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 12, 2010)

Very pretty.  That looks like that could have been a real knuckle buster.  Really some awesome wood.


----------



## FrankG (Sep 12, 2010)

A great piece of work; these aren't easy to do.


----------



## broitblat (Sep 12, 2010)

Nicely turned!

  -Barry


----------



## Grizz (Sep 13, 2010)

GoodTurns said:


> my wife is even impressed!  very nice.



Hi Jon,  Tell your wife thanks for me.  :wink:  I noticed we are not to far away.  I'm in Seaford, DE.  I'm planning on going to the Chesapeake Woodturners meeting this Saturday.  (my first time)  

Do you belong to them?

-Jon


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 13, 2010)

Jon, that is one nice piece of woodturning.  One of these days I will one of those a try.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Sep 28, 2010)

Now that is what I call a "Knuckle Buster".


----------



## Grizz (Sep 28, 2010)

I really appreciate the comments.  The piece is going to it's owner tomorrow night.

As for 'knuckle buster', this didn't scare me at all.... nothing like trying to do them square bowls.


----------



## wb7whi (Sep 29, 2010)

Nerves of steel, me thinks


----------

